# What to get?



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Crashed my 585 and snapped the fork at the crown. Based on the way I broke the fork and the way it was done, I am thinking the entire frame is finished.

I loved everything about this bike and have to choose a new ride. Money is not an issue but I can't figure out what I want. 

I ride 10-12,000 km per year, race weekly crits and the occasional road race. The bike geek in me says get something new and different but common sense says stick with what you know and love. Options so far are the 595 Ultra, but I am worried it will be too stiff for me, the standard 595 but with both of these I am not sure that I want a seat mast. 

Cervelo SLC SL looks nice and is priced well but it seems every other bike I see lately is a Soloist Carbon/SLC SL or R3/R3 SL.

I am open to suggestion and know that it is pretty hard to find a bad bike in the range I am looking at but I can play it safe and replace the 585 with another 585. I will look at anything but just can`t choose. Do I want another LOOK, should i get a Cervelo ( all these riders can`t be wrong). always liked Time so maybe a World Star, love the look of Ridleys.

How can it be so hard choosing a new bike.

Any input appeciated.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*another 585....*

I just picked up a second 585, an '07 Ultra model from Excel Sports, for $2200. Very nice frame and a lot cheaper than a 586 or 595.

As for your crashed frame, I would have it carefully inspected. If there are no signs of frame damage, a new fork may restore it to use. The right type of impact can snap a fork and do nothing to the rest of the frame.

Calfee would inspect the frame at little cost. The largest cost would be two way shipping.


----------



## oneminuteman74 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Time World Star*

This is a bike that looks good but does not hold up under stress. If you are a serious racer do NOT buy this bike. I own one. It is now being sent back to Time for inspection. The integrated seat post has cracked , split and bent in the middle. I did this while riding the bike doing a big sprint then sitting down on the saddle while pedaling. Hit a bump in the road and my weight at 35-40 mph and only 600 watts cracked the seat post. Time is in disbelief... I weigh 175 so if you get this bike I hope your not over 150. Buy the way Time is taking it's time with replacement or repair so I will not have a racing bike for at least a month! Please buy a higher quality frame from a company that supports their customers.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

Try a Storck Fascenario 0.7


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

Oh, can anyone tell me how old the 171 design is?

Also, i think the site for Strock is storckusa.com


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

595!!

I just picked up a new 07 595 Ultra frameset for an unbelievable steal. I rode Cervelos, BMCs, Treks, BHs, Times, Orbeas...nothing, NOTHING rode as well as the 595 so I HAD TO GET IT! 

I have a beautiful custom ti bike with Campag Record...I just needed a carbon Black Beauty/Beast to add to my stable! You won't go wrong with the Looks.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

oneminuteman74 said:


> This is a bike that looks good but does not hold up under stress. If you are a serious racer do NOT buy this bike. I own one. It is now being sent back to Time for inspection. The integrated seat post has cracked , split and bent in the middle. I did this while riding the bike doing a big sprint then sitting down on the saddle while pedaling. Hit a bump in the road and my weight at 35-40 mph and only 600 watts cracked the seat post. Time is in disbelief... I weigh 175 so if you get this bike I hope your not over 150. Buy the way Time is taking it's time with replacement or repair so I will not have a racing bike for at least a month! Please buy a higher quality frame from a company that supports their customers.


Folks, Time Sport USA has responded to oneminuteman's post in this thread in the Other Builders forum. 



TIMESPORTUSA said:


> The TRANSLINK seat tube on his VXRS ULTEAM World Star frame failed because the seat post insert was modified by cutting 195mm off the bottom of the insert in violation of the instructions included with the frame and printed on the insert. The TRANSLINK seat tube was then not supported sufficiently by the insert and failed. It's amazing that the frame lasted as long as it did, however it is not a warranty or defect in manufacturing. The modification of a frame or part against the recommendation of the manufacturer can lead to this sort of thing happening.
> 
> 
> In the case of his previous frame, without providing further details, this was in no way shape or form due a defect in manufacturing. However, against our better judgment we decided to take the frame back and credit the dealer so oneminuteman74 could then upgrade to the World Star frame. What is the saying, "No good deed goes unpunished"? The result of our goodwill is that oneminuteman74 bad mouths our product regardless.


----------



## cocoboots (Apr 13, 2006)

*cue Paul Harvey* "..and that's the rest of the story!"

Thanks to Time USA for setting the record straight.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I have had my 586 for about 5 days now and have put in about 150 miles and will say...I absolutely love this thing...Dont miss my Cervelo R3 for a second


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Problem solved.

Got the Time VXRS ULTeam.


----------

